# ترنيمة : دايس على عسلك يا عالم - أيمن كفرونى /  و من خيرك مالى الدنيا - عيسى كعبر



## Dina Ramzy (5 ديسمبر 2007)

(1)

ترنيمة،، يارب تعجبكم للمرنم ايمن كفرونى 
ناس كتير طلبتها عندنا في المنتدى وانا حبيت اعطي لينك التحميل 
واى شخص عايزها ممكن يحملها 
وسلام المسيح للكل 

http://www.divshare.com/download/724215-2f5 

------------------------------------------------------------------------


(2)

ترانيم رائعة من ألبوم المرنم عيسى كعبر مع نخبة من المرنمين 

أنصح الجميع بالأستماع 

أسم الألبوم أبتهج بالرب 2 رح أوضع ترنيمة علشان تشوفوا ما أحلى الألبوم 
وتسألوا عنو 

من خيرك مالي الدنيا 

http://www.4shared.com/file/19323695/430c7a6c/08____.html


----------



## †السريانيه† (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة : دايس على عسلك يا عالم ــــــ وخيرك مالى الدنيا*

حبيبتي ميرسي بجد  
ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك
​


----------



## faris sd4l (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة : دايس على عسلك يا عالم ــــــ وخيرك مالى الدنيا*

الترنيمتين كتييييييييير حلوين ما رح انزلهم لاني عندي اياهم لكن بنصح الكل يسمعهم و خصوصا التانية ( من خيرك مالي الدنيا) لانه كلاماتها معبرة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة : دايس على عسلك يا عالم ــــــ وخيرك مالى الدنيا*



> (1)
> 
> ترنيمة،، يارب تعجبكم للمرنم ايمن كفرونى
> ناس كتير طلبتها عندنا في المنتدى وانا حبيت اعطي لينك التحميل
> ...



اللنك تبع الترنيمة مش شغال :smil13:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة : دايس على عسلك يا عالم ــــــ وخيرك مالى الدنيا*

شكرآ يا دينا خلاص اللنك فتح معايا و بنزل الترنيمة


----------



## الانبا ونس (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة : دايس على عسلك يا عالم ــــــ وخيرك مالى الدنيا*

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااا 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ابن من الذمن ده (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة : دايس على عسلك يا عالم ــــــ وخيرك مالى الدنيا*

ميرسى على الشريط


----------



## Coptic Adel (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة : دايس على عسلك يا عالم ــــــ وخيرك مالى الدنيا*

*ميرسي علي الترنيمة الرائعة دي

وربنا يعوض تعبك*​


----------

